# Moby vs Sleepywrap vs woven?



## strmis (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm expecting my first little one into the world and am really excited about the idea of babywearing, but where to begin?? There are so many choices...

Is there a huge difference b/t moby, sleepywrap and the woven fabric types?

Ideally, I'd like DH to be able to babywear as well. He's about 5'11" and I'm a whole foot shorter and small framed.. anything we can both wear?

Any slings that will last from newborn into [large] infanthood that'll fit both DH and I??

Thanks!


----------



## possum (Nov 23, 2004)

We had a KK pouch at first. We could share it, but I'm 5'3"ish (on a good day







) and my husband is 5'8". They are adjustable, so you might look at their size charts to see if y'all overlap sizes at all. I loved how easy it was to pop him in and out.
My baby got heavy fast, and I soon needed a 2 shoulder carrier. I love my woven wrap. If you are needing to save$, you can make one yourself. They are very versitile, and not really difficult to learn to use. I think I would do a strechy knit wrap for a "little" one if we are blessed with another one, but the woven worked great from the time I started using it (about 10 weeks/15 pounds) and is still my favorite carrier (at 10 months/26 pounds).
Melinda


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

There are definitely huge differences between a stretchy wrap like a Moby or a Sleepy Wrap and a woven wrap. The former are very easy to use and lovely for a newborn, but your baby will outgrow them fairly quickly -- depending on how big s/he gets, it could be as young as three months, but definitely before the year mark for all but the tiniest baby. My LO is 15 pounds at 3 months and although I can still use the Moby because it doesn't have a lot of give to it, she's completely outgrown the Sleepy Wraps because they have a lot more stretch.

A good woven wrap, OTOH, is going to cost more but will last you as long as you're babywearing. It's got a higher learning curve but is one of the most versatile of baby carriers for all the positions you can do from newborn through toddlerhood.

If it were me, though, I'd go for a mei tai. Simple to learn yet versatile, can be worn on front or back with a little baby, and front, back, or hip for a bigger baby. Fits both parents. Comfortable and ergonomic. I'd go for a taller-bodied MT with a curved headrest or more-upright headrest (i.e. not just straight across) myself.

HTH!


----------



## BurgersMama (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi there! I wanted to share my experience with all 3 of those style wraps.

My 1st wrap was a MOBY wrap. I got it when my 2nd son was 4 weeks old? give or take a week. Its the wrap that got me into wearing my kids.

I also tried a didymos wrap (woven) at a babywearing group in Charlotte, NC. The Martin size 6 to be exact. The colors are beautiful and it wears nicely (although its a lil stiff if you arent use to the material - I was so use to soft cotton). The only thing is their so EXPENSIVE! I cant justify spending 100 dollars on a piece of fabric so I never purchased one.

I recently started using the SLEEPY WRAP. WHICH IS HOT right now 
and love it.

It is a great wrap. It feels like butter... and wears very nicely.
It has some stretch to it.. but if you tighten it well it holds it shape very nicely.

I use mine mostly on the back. Its very easy to wrap on the back (and im no expert)

Another perk is the sleepy wrap is so affordable.. and you can actually find coupons online for them! 

I hope that helps! below is a link to a photo of me using the sleepy wrap on my back. The baby in the wrap is 23 lbs and 14 mo. old

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2359/...44b9f3c2_b.jpg


----------



## starshine1001 (Feb 16, 2008)

I make and use both wraps and ring slings. I have found that, for around the house, NOTHING takes the place of a nice wrap! I carry a ring sling around for quick trips into a store, etc., but for my huge weekly shop, I'll wear my wrap. I have both woven and knit wraps. The knit that I bought has very little stretch to it, and still works great (baby is 7 weeks and 14 lbs). The woven feels so solid and supportive, though...I have no doubt that I'll be using that a LOT more often coming up soon! I also have a 3.5 yo ds, and I can literally crawl around on my hands and knees picking up toys with newest ds in a wrap. I can't do that with a ring sling! You can save lots of $$ by making your own...you don't even really have to know how to sew. If you buy a knit, you can just cut it to size and you don't have to sew it at all...the ends just roll up. A wrap would also be great for use by both you and dh. I make mine 5 yards long. I wrap up ds, then tie in the front (wrapped behind then brought to the front). DH, on the other hand, can't fit it around the front, so he just ties it in the back. If you decide to go the knit route, just remember you can always tighten it. But for long-term use, a nice woven wrap is probably the best choice, since it won't start sagging. If you can, though, get (buy or make!) BOTH.


----------



## amyaebi (Nov 13, 2007)

So which is stretchier? Moby or Sleepywrap?

Amy


----------



## shanahan (Jan 16, 2008)

i think I'm trying to make the exact decision you are right now!!! I have NO experience first-hand, just from some research over the past few days, so please don't take this as expert advice by any means!!







:

Anyway, what I think I've learned is that most people who are really into wraps prefer the woven ones because they have less give. But they are definitely more expensive....

I think I am trying to decide between a Moby D and a Gypsy Mama Stretch wrap. They both seem softer than a woven, and I am really sensitive and picky about wearing "soft" and giving things!! I'm a little worried about the "stretching" factor as I have a somewhat large 9 month old, but the price is more reasonable as well....

I like a lot of things about the Sleepy Wrap for above mentioned reasons, I just wish they came in other colors than just solid! I want a little more fun!!

so, I don't know if this helps at all - but there ya go!


----------



## wetcement101 (Dec 2, 2007)

You might want to check out the 'used' FSOT forum on babywearer.com for some good deals on wraps. (you have to register for the forums) The selection is mind boggling and you can save $$ while experiementing. It's a challenge to find one carrier that will meet your needs from infant to toddler, especially for multiple wearers. Also, babies change. My friend wore her babe from birth, but at 10 mos he refused to be carried any longer








That being said, I love my stretchy sleepy wrap for my newborn, although I am trolling babywearer for a good used mei tai. Be careful, it's addictive!


----------



## kareybear (Feb 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *starshine1001* 
I make and use both wraps and ring slings. I have found that, for around the house, NOTHING takes the place of a nice wrap! I carry a ring sling around for quick trips into a store, etc., but for my huge weekly shop, I'll wear my wrap. I have both woven and knit wraps. The knit that I bought has very little stretch to it, and still works great (baby is 7 weeks and 14 lbs). The woven feels so solid and supportive, though...I have no doubt that I'll be using that a LOT more often coming up soon! I also have a 3.5 yo ds, and I can literally crawl around on my hands and knees picking up toys with newest ds in a wrap. I can't do that with a ring sling! You can save lots of $$ by making your own...you don't even really have to know how to sew. If you buy a knit, you can just cut it to size and you don't have to sew it at all...the ends just roll up. A wrap would also be great for use by both you and dh. I make mine 5 yards long. I wrap up ds, then tie in the front (wrapped behind then brought to the front). DH, on the other hand, can't fit it around the front, so he just ties it in the back. If you decide to go the knit route, just remember you can always tighten it. But for long-term use, a nice woven wrap is probably the best choice, since it won't start sagging. If you can, though, get (buy or make!) BOTH.









What is a Knit? what does a woven wrap look like so maybe I kind find some at the fabric store?


----------



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

Knit refers to how the fabric is made... t-shirt material is a knit. If you look close there are bunches of little loops pulled through other loops pulled through other loops etc. Knits can be thicker or thinner with more or less stretch depending on the thread/yarn used. Woven is more like the material in your jeans... a bunch of threads laid one way and then a bunch of threads woven through the other way. As a rule, not stretchy - although sometimes made with a blend of fibers that give it some stretch - ie stretch jeans have a touch of spandex in the thread as opposed to just cotton like most jeans.


----------



## kareybear (Feb 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RunnerDuck* 
Knit refers to how the fabric is made... t-shirt material is a knit. If you look close there are bunches of little loops pulled through other loops pulled through other loops etc. Knits can be thicker or thinner with more or less stretch depending on the thread/yarn used. Woven is more like the material in your jeans... a bunch of threads laid one way and then a bunch of threads woven through the other way. As a rule, not stretchy - although sometimes made with a blend of fibers that give it some stretch - ie stretch jeans have a touch of spandex in the thread as opposed to just cotton like most jeans.

Thank You


----------



## kareybear (Feb 8, 2008)

Can anyone tell me what the width is on the moby wraps? I know they are 18 feet long but curious about the width. I live in a extreme hot weather does the moby wrap make the baby sweat? did any of you have any problems?


----------

